

Del.icio.us 2.0 (now delicious.com) - ericwan
http://www.delicious.com/

======
antiismist
I'm a little disappointed in 2.0. They have massive amounts of really good
data, but don't seem to be interested in mining it in any way, such as:

\- a recommendation engine for each user

\- a tagging engine

\- a news aggregator

------
haasted
The ability to sort my ~1500 bookmarks alphabetically.

That's useful....

<sarcasm detector explodes>

------
bprater
Glad they changed the name officially. I could never remember where the extra
periods went. Before the 'i' or after the 'i'?

~~~
Xichekolas
To remember it, I got in the habit of pronouncing it as such:

    
    
      Dell-dot-icey-oh-dot-you-ess
    

The hard part was calling it 'delicious' in conversation so I didn't sound
like a moron.

I think, in general, 'url hacks' like del.icio.us only work if the periods go
between words, like <http://go.to/>

~~~
ryanb
In my head I've always pronounced it something like, "Dell-Issio-Us'

The delicious.com name change could certainly give the site broader appeal. I
like it.

------
jamongkad
Sweet I heard the app was built on Symfony that snazzy PHP framework that
Yahoo! uses for it's projects.

